

Ask HN: The best current CRM solution - kinnth

I wanted to get peoples take on the currently available CRM management systems and what works well for everyone.  I know salesforce is the "best" but it is very expensive.  Is it work investing in?<p>Here are my facts.<p>1. I'm going to be dealing with a lot of customers / cold calls.  roughly 300 - 600 a week.
2. Everything will be web based i.e email, forums
3. I will be managing a team of 10 which needs to hit 10 hot leads per day.
4. I will need good reporting and graphs for management to evaluate my progress.
5. I will need social media integration and finding across all networks.<p>Any ideas?
======
jaz
+1 for Salesforce.com.

About two years ago I worked on a Salesforce implementation for a political
organization. Prior to SF.com, everything lived in Excel spreadsheets on
network shares. After some research we went all-in on a SF.com implementation.
65 'sales' staff used it (all with 'unlimited' licenses), with between 200-300
users on an in house application at any given time pushing data into SF via
the API. Overall, I was quite happy with SF.com.

The dashboards and reports are generally quite powerful, and AppExchange is
great for hooking into 3rd party apps. If an app isn't available on
AppExchange, you can always write custom code and deploy it to SF.com - which
we did quite a bit of. SF also has campaign functionality built in - so if you
have 250 hot leads you want to work through, you can dump them into a new
campaign and just assign calls from that.

I recommend getting a SF.com developer account (they're free and you don't
need to talk to a salesperson) and trying out some of the functionality. It'll
have test data already in there so you can get a feel for how SF envisions you
using their product.

------
kinnth
I think the only real negative with salesforce is the price. It's currently
around $100 per person over in the UK and the one we have been looking at is
called nimble.com which is only $15 a day.

Now really I think money shouldn't be an issue here but it always is.

Ill take a look at batchbook too. It's hard to know what to get until you have
started using a few.

------
jnorthrop
Check out <http://batchbook.com>. It's a nice application with a focus on
integrating email and social networks rather than replacing them. Fairly
priced too.

------
zeruch
I may be biased* but have you looked at SugarCRM?

* I am biased, as I do in fact, work at SugarCRM. That said, I used the product before I came to work here, so I actually think its pretty good.

